# 97 2 door tahoe



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Well here we go... stock floor body drop, custom rear 4 link, and a full hydroholics setup.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Sweet. You gonna save the rear seats or ditch em?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Save them for sure!!!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

pm me a price on that but with a 4 pump set up


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

price on what? The full build? Are you in New York?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

stock floor body drop, custom rear 4 link, 4 pumps same truck


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

We will see how this one goes, then I will give you a price. Are you planning on driving it out from NY?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 25 2009, 05:39 PM~13688297
> *Save them for sure!!!
> *


Good! Too many people take the easy way out and ditch em.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Apr 25 2009, 09:26 PM~13689359
> *Good! Too many people take the easy way out and ditch em.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*so were gonna die in suspense waiting for the pics?....lol.. i might pull my hair out :0 ........ oh wait my head is shaved  *


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Its going to be another great build I'm sure. Keep us posted man for sure on the progress. You doing this one in the Hydroholic shop too? lol you got a good setup in there man.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

It will be agonizing checking this thread so often, but can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

so now we have to wait for another install setup. damnit guys why do you do this to us


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Gotta post here, so i don't miss the updates..


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Apr 26 2009, 11:22 PM~13697382
> *Gotta post here, so i don't miss the updates..
> *


x2 WTF?!?!? I was expecting to see finished pics.


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 27 2009, 11:13 AM~13701719
> *x2 WTF?!?!? I was expecting to see finished pics.
> *


 hell he will probley be done in a few days the way he works  guy has some real hussle. cant wait to see it done


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it done yet?


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

Damn, was ready to see some work on it.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

day 1. Front end removed. Frame cleaned of all crossmembers and surface crud.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

Still not done? What's taking so long?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

day 2...


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

movin fast


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

2 days, and still not done? Are you guys gettin lazy?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

this is gonna be a good topic, and dam you guys move fast,


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

DAY 3...
The new 2X4 .250" wall rails are in. At the back there will be a crossmember where the rails end. The front still needs to be stepped. The rocker is now about 1/2" lower than the frame rails.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good Jeremy... Keep up the good work and the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

very cool looking. how did you go about this? was the box welded in and then the old rails removed, or did you remove the rails and then add the box?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The outside wall of the stock frame is still there. I welded in the new rail, then cut off the bottom of the frame. I welded the seam at the bottom all the way, front to back. I also plug welded all the holes in the stock frame rail. The top rail of the stock frame is mostly all there and is welded to the new rail that was inserted in it. The back of the stock frame dipped down, so I had to cut that part out to put the new rail all the way up.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

DAY 4!!! Got the front frame stepped 3". 2 1/4" for the "stock floor body drop" and 3/4" for the front crossmember to come up. It is not finished yet, but here are the pics from today.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looking real good bro......you need more pics though :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

more pics????? I post everyday


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Are these what you call clean welds? My Mamma can weld better than that :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I would not say they are the best. Especially the one where the frame is butted. One of the issues of working by yourself is holding stuff and welding at the same time. Doesn't make for the best looking welds. There will be a gusset over this whole area also, so you won't see that weld when its all completed.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

keeps getting better man. Let me know if you need a hand with anything, I am off until Tuesday. I wouldn't mind helping out and getting some knowledge on this type of body drop... Since I just got a nissan harbody, never know what I may do in the future. get my number from Derek if you need a extra hand.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I appreciate it. I am going to be getting the Titan ready to tow the Mazda to CA for the Relaxed show tomorrow. Plus I still need to give the Mazda some attention. Then I need to go get the trailer... basically I will not be getting a whole lot done on the Tahoe tomorrow and I will be out of town till late Sunday. Since your off, maybe you should bring that accord out to the show??? It's only in Riverside, so not that far. Wanna go?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 30 2009, 09:41 PM~13751081
> *I would not say they are the best. Especially the one where the frame is butted. One of the issues of working by yourself is holding stuff and welding at the same time. Doesn't make for the best looking welds. There will be a gusset over this whole area also, so you won't see that weld when its all completed.
> *


Shows how much I know. They look pretty damn good to me


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

interesting choice... cut frame.... and juice..... wonder how long thats going to really last.....

yeah yeah yeah... your not going to be hopping and its probably a low voltage system...yada yada yada.......

juice rips shit up long term... dont care what anyone says... unless its a trailer queen... shit bags rip out some peoples brackets over time... not hating

looks very good so far... I cant wait to see it finished... keep up the good work


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha. This one probably will hop. Not hop by your standards, but maybe a couple inches, a foot tops. I am doing a 2 pump 4 dump hydroholics setup with 4 Kinetik 1800 batteries. Hopefully when I am done with the frame it will be plenty strong. The new frame rail under the truck is 2X4 .250 wall, so that is plenty thick. At the step in the front, the plates you see are 3/16", the stock frame is less than 1/8". I will also be adding a plate on top of this joint on the inside and outside faces of the frame.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@May 1 2009, 12:59 AM~13751694
> *interesting choice... cut frame.... and juice..... wonder how long thats going to really last.....
> 
> yeah yeah yeah... your not going to be hopping and its probably a low voltage system...yada yada yada.......
> ...


I smell hate


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

hahahaha.... no hate over here... u must be smellin your top lip....lol

Truck is gonna be bad ass.. good luck with it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@May 1 2009, 01:26 AM~13751770
> *hahahaha.... no hate over here... u must be smellin your top lip....lol
> 
> Truck is gonna be bad ass..  good luck with it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I would love take the accord... However it is definitly not show worthy yet. I got some dents to take out, oil leaks to get resolved, ie. hardlines, better fittings, front tires are wearing rediculously and box to be covered. What time are you guys heading out today? I may actually drive out for the show though. 

Offer still stands on lending a hand, You guys do some great work and have some of the knowledge I could use so.. Anytime man.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 1 2009, 01:15 AM~13750739
> *more pics????? I post everyday
> *


we LOOOOOOOVE pics around here bro..........before,during and after :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@May 1 2009, 08:28 AM~13753427
> *I would love take the accord... However it is definitly not show worthy yet. I got some dents to take out, oil leaks to get resolved, ie. hardlines, better fittings, front tires are wearing rediculously and box to be covered. What time are you guys heading out today? I may actually drive out for the show though.
> 
> Offer still stands on lending a hand, You guys do some great work and have some of the knowledge I could use so.. Anytime man.
> *


I am leaving around 9am tomorrow. Derek is leaving later, I think around noonish.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

keep up the good work homies!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Is it just you and derek going and how many cars are you guys showing?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@May 1 2009, 09:16 AM~13754623
> *Is it just you and derek going and how many cars are you guys showing?
> *


I'll be there as well! Others are going though...


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Good stuff... Aaron, would I be able to pick up two of the 6 prong switches from you and some seals, polys? 

Jeremy would you happen to have those at your house I could grab from you. 
I will more then likey leave out in the morning to Cali, PM me your cell so I can give you a call and maybe head out with you guys when you leave. i'm going to take apart my pump fiitting once again and try to get them to stop leaking and then get some new front tires for the trip.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

cant wait to see the next steps, always figured this would be a nice way to 'bodydrop' but couldnt ever figure out the engine crossmember


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

didn't get much on DAY 5. I had some other stuff to take care of to get ready for a show this weekend. I did get the lower gussets in and welded. I also made up a template for the overlay. Also the new lower control arms arrived.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

whats with the cut outs on the template? also, you do have to drop the core support mounts?


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

this is exactly what i want to do to my 75 f150 with a 460. good info and pics. cant wait for mor


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 1 2009, 06:09 PM~13759292
> *whats with the cut outs on the template?  also, you do have to drop the core support mounts?
> *


Probably gonna weld around the cutouts for extra strength


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^^ exactly. If you allow for some more attachment on the overlay, it will be stronger. Yes, I will have to drop the front horns for the radiator support.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

updates?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I was behind on pics. Catching up, the front step is done. The wheel wells have been cut out of the rear so I could measure in between the sheet metal. I needed to get the rear end narrowed, so that was dropped off Monday, and hopefully I will have it back Friday so I can get started out back.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i like this, i always wanted a tudur hoe


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

more progress...
















































6 red Kinetiks are for this truck, and the 3 blue ones are for the next car. Big thanks to Kinetik for all thier help!!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Already got another car lined up!? You're killin' 'em Jeremy!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i like this topic,your doing something different and i can really sppreciate that,keep up the great work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking great.

Just out of curiosity, what's the difference between the 1800's and the red "Racing" batteries? I Couldn't find the red ones on Kinetik's website.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The red ones are 1800's also. Just badged differently. All the specs are exactly the same.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt for more pics, lookin good


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I was supposed to have the rear axle back by Friday, today at the latest. Guess what??? Still no rear axle. Hopefully it will be done tomorrow. Anyway, here are some progress pics. I removed the last crossmember to make room for the rear bridge. I also removed some more sheet metal in the back to make room for the bridge. Made a tranny crossmember equipped with a hole for the exhaust to run through, and got that in. Also got all the parts in and installed to remove the factory abs module.


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

man this one is taking you guys quite some time... i cant wait for the end of this build to see how it all turns out.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kevinb84_@May 11 2009, 08:54 PM~13857169
> *man this one is taking you guys quite some time... i cant wait for the end of this build to see how it all turns out.
> *


and thats a good thing, bodydrops aren't somethin you should be crankin out in a day! looks like some top notch work, can't wait to see it done, i've always liked these 2 door tahoe's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 11 2009, 07:58 PM~13857237
> *and thats a good thing, bodydrops aren't somethin you should be crankin out in a day! looks like some top notch work, can't wait to see it done, i've always liked these 2 door tahoe's
> *


x2


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Still waiting on the rear end... So I bolted up the upper and lower control arms, and also had a piece of tube machined to fit the not threaded part of our cylinders. I then drilled out the frame to install the piece of tube for the cylinder to come through the frame.


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

i love updates. yahoo!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## cubanhopper (Aug 12, 2006)

nice work guys!!!


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

TTT? I haven't even started working on it yet today. At least give me 24 hours in between updates.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

They are kinda hard to take a good picture of, but these are the upper link mounts. They are on the outside of the frame, there is a gusset that connects to the top of the frame and the side plates are 1/4".


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 13 2009, 05:51 PM~13877607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awfully close to the frame. You might want to be sure that it wont hit if your turning into a bump or dip. Unless that's laying frame.

Great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

marking the thread...... nice work


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

ya, when they are that far up the truck is layed out.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

nice you guys do great work


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

Update = 1 pic? 

Disappointing!!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

how many pics do you want me to take of an upper link mount???


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 14 2009, 10:45 PM~13892102
> *how many pics do you want me to take of an upper link mount???
> *


how many can your camera hold?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 14 2009, 11:46 PM~13892119
> *how many can your camera hold?
> *



:roflmao:


outstanding work!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 15 2009, 12:46 AM~13892119
> *how many can your camera hold?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

you guys are funny. Next time I will take more pics!


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 15 2009, 09:23 AM~13895593
> *you guys are funny. Next time I will take more pics!
> *


yes please


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 15 2009, 11:23 AM~13895593
> *you guys are funny. Next time I will take more pics!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 14 2009, 09:46 PM~13892119
> *how many can your camera hold?
> *


That's too funny. Damn I wanna see this thing layed out. I take it you got the rear end back?? It is only you doing all the work?


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmmm. The consensus seems to be more pics!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

It is only me doing the work. Just one person. The rear end shop screwed up and ordered the wrong bolt pattern. I am supposed to have it back Monday, a week late on a one week job. Kinda sucks!!!
On the plus side, I took 3 pics today!
This is the largest bridge notch I have ever done. It is big enough to fit a tire with an overall diameter of 31". A 275/30R24 is 30.5" tall, so I played it a little safe. I will be boxing in the frame from the notch to the new frame rail.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Layin' out the Benz next?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

that notch is fucking hudge nice work though


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@May 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13901862
> *Layin' out the Benz next?
> *


What Benz? yours? right after my truck gets waxed!!! lol


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

dammm thats a big notch that shit is gonna sit low


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

work goes by fast when you know what the hell your doing....  

its looking real nice.... welds look pretty :biggrin: 

coil under and layin frame??? with the front control arms max out and hit the frame at full drop? :uh:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

AT full drop, the ball joints bind first. At full bump, the lower a-arm hit ths frame.
What's wrong with laying frame with a coil under????????? There are a shit load of cars and trucks like this.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 15 2009, 09:48 PM~13902594
> *What Benz? yours? right after my truck gets waxed!!! lol
> *


Deal.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

typo.... i was asking WILL it hit at full drop or still have more room to compress?
hehe.  .


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@May 16 2009, 09:28 PM~13909086
> *typo.... i was asking WILL it hit at full drop or still have more room to compress?
> hehe.  .
> *


When the truck is on the ground, the lower a-arms will be very close to the frame rails. I clearanced the front pivot and the steering. The rear pivot bottoms out now, but with the measurements I took, it appears as though it will lay out at the same time. If not then I can clearance that also.


----------



## cubanhopper (Aug 12, 2006)

nice work guys!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Moser engineering has completely Fucked me on the axles. First they sent out the wrong lug pattern. So the shop I took the rear end to paid to have them next day air new ones to me. Moser told them it would take 2 days to make new ones. So they should have been here Monday (yesterday). Moser wouldn't give the shop tracking info, so we were expecting them here today at 10am (when the next day usually comes). Well guess what??? Moser took the liberty of decideing not to next day air them, and they won't be here until Thursday now. WTF????? NEVER, and I mean NEVER, do anything with Moser engineering. FUCK those ASSHOLES!!! If anyone knows someone over there I want to talk to them! Especially Ernie or Kenny


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Did you make sure the sleeve bolts on the tierods clear when the steering is turned is any position?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

When the steering is up that high, there is going to be a big FENDER next to the wheel that won't allow it to turn, let alone the clearanced area for the steering. When it is up that high, the truck will be on the ground!!!


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 19 2009, 03:46 PM~13937500
> *Moser engineering has completely Fucked me on the axles. First they sent out the wrong lug pattern. So the shop I took the rear end to paid to have them next day air new ones to me. Moser told them it would take 2 days to make new ones. So they should have been here Monday (yesterday). Moser wouldn't give the shop tracking info, so we were expecting them here today at 10am (when the next day usually comes). Well guess what??? Moser took the liberty of decideing not to next day air them, and they won't be here until Thursday now. WTF????? NEVER, and I mean NEVER, do anything with Moser engineering. FUCK those ASSHOLES!!! If anyone knows someone over there I want to talk to them!  Especially Ernie or Kenny
> *



dont be sad, they prolly sent it to purextacy to get it knocked off, so now you can buy a cheaper version :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't get it??????


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

awesome work for a one manned band. Always wanted to see one of these 2 door hoes on juice. And the body drop is a plus. But that frame notch is wicked as I just read this whole topic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 20 2009, 09:48 AM~13946241
> *I don't get it??????
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477531

CHECK THIS OUT YOU WILL UNDERSTAND


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

ahhh, I see.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Got some stuff done. Took the tranny crossmember out. Painted the crossmember and frame under the cab. Secured the brake line, gas lines, and wires. Put the tranny crossmember back up in place. Then laid the truck out to see where I was. I actually do need to notch the rear pivot for the lower a-arm. I need about another inch to go up. But the good news is the bridge is the right size. I need to trim the wheel wells up another inch in the rear and then I will be able to stick the wheel in there, but my air saw broke.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Can't wait to see it on juice on the ground!!!!!! See now that looks right tucking big wheels


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 19 2009, 08:16 PM~13939878
> *When the steering is up that high, there is going to be a big FENDER next to the wheel that won't allow it to turn, let alone the clearanced area for the steering. When it is up that high, the truck will be on the ground!!!
> *


them darn big wheels!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, they are telling me I will have the axle by the end of the day today. Whos knows if I actually will or not. I trimmed up the inner fenders all the way to the window to make room for a 275/30R24. The tires that is there now is a 285/35R22, a little smaller. So now you can kinda see what the is going to look like. Also up front I got the firewall clearanced and the suspension all the way down with the big ol meaty tire up there also.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

that bitch is fucking clean


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn.....thats nice as hell right there..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Got the other side done. It will lay on 24's and still have A/C!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice fucking work bro as usual


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

you are working to fast, jk, for reals dam good job, and quick as hell too.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

very nice, cant wait to see more


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work as always !


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 21 2009, 07:11 PM~13962714
> *Got the other side done. It will lay on 24's and still have A/C!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn, it lays out so nicely you can't even tell what size wheels they are! great job you're doin homie


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

If you haven't got the rear end yet, I will be more than happy to help you burn that place down. HAHA. Can't wait to see this thing on 24's!! Billets? Hopefully...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

U do nice work


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

finally got the rear end back, now I can get to work!!!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Damn, what a nightmare! You would've probably been done already!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

the rear tuck looks sick.... cant tell on the front... still ugly looking with no bumper ect.... awsome work


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

rear 4 link is done. I designed it keeping the floor in mind. The lower links are triangulated and the uppers are straight. The pinion angle moves perfectly. The wheel does move just under 1" total forward and backward throughout the travel, but that is to be expected with the short upper links. What do you think? I took pics of a bunch of angles for you pic whores...


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Lookin good


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

tucking nice.


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

Lets see some pics of that mazda on three stars in the background.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Greenbiltdan_@May 27 2009, 06:24 PM~14018895
> *Lets see some pics of that mazda on three stars in the background.
> *


full build here...
http://www.streetsource.com/forum/topic.as...d=107519&Page=1


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn that sits low


----------



## HillbillyHopper (Jan 26, 2009)

Jerm thanks for the setup out of that Charger and thanks for taking the time out to take pics and posting them up.

Another clean job.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I woulda mapped it out so the axle mounts for the lower t/a's were even with the bottom of the pumpkin, not hanging below it. just looks alot more appreiciable when the custom things arent more of a hazard than the stock things. its a mind thing..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 28 2009, 10:24 AM~14025500
> *I woulda mapped it out so the axle mounts for the lower t/a's were even with the bottom of the pumpkin, not hanging below it. just looks alot more appreiciable when the custom things arent more of a hazard than the stock things. its a mind thing..
> *



For proper geometry (if you were looking at the vehicle from the side) the lower bars and upper bars should have an imaginary intersection around the crankshaft pulley (set at mid travel or ride height). By doing this you're eliminating 'squat' or 'rise' under acceleration. So, that is why the lower bars are mounted down so far (my Armada is the same way).


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD!!!!


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 28 2009, 10:24 AM~14025500
> *I woulda mapped it out so the axle mounts for the lower t/a's were even with the bottom of the pumpkin, not hanging below it. just looks alot more appreiciable when the custom things arent more of a hazard than the stock things. its a mind thing..
> *



He couldn't since he was keeping everything under the floor, therefore it had to be lower on the axle. If that was changed, the pinion angles, amongst other things would be way off. It won't really be a hazard - not anymore than the aftermarket wheels or hydraulics are.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

This build is sick!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 28 2009, 12:24 PM~14025500
> *I woulda mapped it out so the axle mounts for the lower t/a's were even with the bottom of the pumpkin, not hanging below it. just looks alot more appreiciable when the custom things arent more of a hazard than the stock things. its a mind thing..
> *


It's not like it's sitting on 13"s. The mount is well inside the dia. of the wheel. Plus they are pretty close to the rim so you'd have to do something really wrong to catch them on something, even with a flat tire. 

Looking good by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 28 2009, 10:24 AM~14025500
> *I woulda mapped it out so the axle mounts for the lower t/a's were even with the bottom of the pumpkin, not hanging below it. just looks alot more appreiciable when the custom things arent more of a hazard than the stock things. its a mind thing..
> *


Then you would have done it wrong, LOL.

Do some research and look around, you will find that the best way to get a decent geometry out of a lowered vehicle is to drop the mounts as low as possible on the axle. This is so the links are not pointed at the ground at drive height. If you also notice the upper link bars are not off the top of the axle. They are rotated more towards the front. This is for the same reason... to get them so they do not point at the ground. It all has to do with how the rear end reacts under acceleration and braking.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good Jeremy!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I got the cylinders mounts in. There is a pic of it all the way up, all the way down, and hitting a side bigger than the fenders will allow once they are in.
The cylinders are mounted upside down using the threaded sleeves and bushings that are available through hydroholics.net.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

nice


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sweeeet


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Upside down....hehe.... just because you can..... does not mean you should :biggrin: 

looks sick


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

sick work


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@May 29 2009, 12:29 AM~14033210
> *Upside down....hehe.... just because you can..... does not mean you should :biggrin:
> 
> looks sick
> *


It is a good idea for truck like that. That will eliminate 2 holes that exhaust fumes can get in. Not to mention that it looks cleaner than cylinders sticking up in the cabin.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The way I mounted them is very similar, if not exactly the same, as the way I did them in my Mazda (the one linked above...the black one with the 3 spokes). It has been working perfectly for me. Also, like already stated, it avoids having to build the floor higher or having the cylinders come through the floor.

Got the links and mounts welded up...


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice. VERY nice.

Is that all TIG?


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

This should be on tv :biggrin: you guys have mad skills :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@May 29 2009, 05:24 PM~14040477
> *Nice. VERY nice.
> 
> Is that all TIG?
> *



All that was tig welded. Everything else is mig'd


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

seeing as how your probably going to hardline it too.... I give it an A+ hahahaha... if you ran hoses.... B- :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

pics from the weekend...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 28 2009, 04:35 PM~14027498
> *This build is sick!
> *



werd to flippin beef at fat burger uffin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

gettin closer...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

siiick


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@May 28 2009, 03:15 PM~14027898
> *Then you would have done it wrong, LOL.
> 
> Do some research and look around, you will find that the best way to get a decent geometry out of a lowered vehicle is to drop the mounts as low as possible on the axle. This is so the links are not pointed at the ground at drive height. If you also notice the upper link bars are not off the top of the axle. They are rotated more towards the front. This is for the same reason... to get them so they do not point at the ground. It all has to do with how the rear end reacts under acceleration and braking.
> *


By my standards,putting huge wheels that will ruin your car and probably kill you if you bump the wrong switch while driving is wrong,so... LOL

trust me I've learnt plenty about ICs,LCPs,anti-squat,axle wrap,pinion angles,roll centers,etc in the last couple of years,especially after learning an old timer down the road has invented rear suspensions and done nothing but that his whole life, and is trading work for knowledge (developed parkinsons and cant weld anymore)

from experience, when you roll around with the rear up, people notice all the aftermarket junk hanging down low, and will ask you why. I didnt say it was going to be a problem, its just not very stealth, considering this is a cruiser with huge wheels that is steping up from a factory leafpack, i would have raised the frame mount til it was 1/4" from touching the floor, and brought the axle mount up. Maybe theres not as much room under the floor as it looks tho. Now that I'm looking again, it looks like the arms are paralell when lifted, at first i thought they were level when dropped, and thats part of what made me mention it.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Truck and all of its fabrication =









Red painted ghettoness =









Are you hearing us out there, Eric?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

For the record, the red paint is all Eric. I have nothing to do with the red paint.

By your standards big wheels are wrong... thats funny. So putting 13X7's with super strechy tires is safer? Having that offset that makes the wheels stick out and put all kinds of crazy stress on the spindle stub and bearings is right??? Extending the upper control arms so you have positive camber is good??? and I am wrong for putting on large wheels? Come on man, nothing any of us do is "right". 

1/4" from touching the floor??? Have you looked at the other pics? They are basically touching the floor. The upper link mounts are a papers width away from the floor. The lower links are about 1 1/2" off the ground (or off the bottom of the frame). This was the best I could do as far as geometry goes and keeping everything else in mind... floor space, back seat, wheel size, ride height, ect. 
Who said anything about stealth? It is a body dropped and juiced 2 door tahoe, what's stealthy about that? Plus we don't drive around with our vehicles locked up, especially with accums on the rear... there would be no ride at all.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^Someone loves quesitons marks???? LOL

AndrewH, I've seen your work on here...most recently your arms. You've got some skills! You obviously haven't realized that Jeremy is NEVER wrong. LOL Nonetheless, there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jun 2 2009, 09:44 PM~14078381
> *Truck and all of its fabrication =
> 
> 
> ...


All he needs to do is to put one giant red windshield wiper and paint the AC vents to match and he will have successfully traveled back to 1997


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

clean as a brazilian waxed vajayjay :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## brad4372 (Apr 14, 2004)

ddddddaaaaaammmmmmmmmm......that is soooo clean! Great work


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

coming along nicely!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

amazing


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

updates...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

are you going to make an access panel door out of the c-notch paneling?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Hope you never have to pull a dump stem out...LOL!


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Great looking build! Had a black 2 door back in the day. Brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

Definitely nothing ghetto about your work homie....the big rims are not my thing....but theres no denying thats some sick shit


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 8 2009, 09:51 PM~14134173
> *are you going to make an access panel door out of the c-notch paneling?
> *


The back panel is going to screw on. It is the panel that is missing in those pics. There will also be a panel that screws down over the fuel pump.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

IT LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO,LOVE THE SHEET METAL WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

my butt hole is ichen


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 10 2009, 01:47 AM~14146643
> *my butt hole is ichen
> *


 mine too :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome work homie!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good Jeremy. Do you have the front done too?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

go back to page 4 buddy. The truck will be rolling by Friday, Saturday at the latest.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

you making a trap door so the customer can work on his set-up?


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

TTT for another one of Jeremy's rediculously sik builds! :thumbsup: 

Is this customer going to roll it on the pines run? I would like to see it in person.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCKIN BADASS BUILD


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

just curious why do u have the fuel sending unit exposed.....the build is looking ill by the way....i love looking at all ur builds...quality work and mad cleann....keep it up


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Jun 11 2009, 07:06 PM~14164930
> *just curious why do u have the fuel sending unit exposed.....the build is looking ill by the way....i love looking at all ur builds...quality work and mad cleann....keep it up
> *


Most likely had to re-run the fuel lines...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually swapped the stock tank for a 2 door blazer tank. I raised the tank as high as possible, and that meant pushing the sender through the floor. 

Got the hydraulics all finished up today!!!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

My buddy Andy stole my camera while he was here, so I will go ahead and post the pics he took of himeself.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

I heard this thing pulls a no-wheel?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

good call on the bulkhead fitings


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

good job !!!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Great job all around! I love it! How well do those Kinetik batteries work?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The kinetiks work so well we started to sell them. I was skeptical at first, but after installing them on my own personal truck, then Derek's Lexus, now the Tahoe... I am really impressed. We did have one on the Tahoe that was low on charge and wouldn't allow the voltage to pass through it. I swapped it out for another one and everything is working great now. I have the battery I swapped out on the charger and we will see if it just needed a charge. If it is indeed bad, I already talked to Kinetik and they will take care of it "no questions asked" if it needs to be replaced. Awesome guys to work with. If you ever need any Kinetiks, hit us up.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

what is the CCA on those Jeremy or do they even have a CCA rating?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BAD ASS


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

hmmm... you had me at Hello...lol...... then fell off with the battery placement.. not feeling em on top of the tubs... also pics dont do the whammy setup justice i guess.... all that badass work and kinda let down at the end...Cant all be stunna setups tho.... still very clean work....  did you use herculiner on the tubs?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

There will eventually be trim pieces and a stereo crammed in back ther. The trim panles will cover the batteries and only expose the faces of them. The floor will be cut out so you only see the wammy and the dumps.
The truck is pretty much done for me...


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Very nice truck... and awsome work....I would roll it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin sick fabwork


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sexy  does it have drag blocks?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah, the entire rocker and frame is one big drag block.


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

nice build man, keep up the good work.... make me want to swap my air setup on my dime for some pumps after looking at this build.... but i'll wait till my next truck to do it


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

Great work man, love those trucks.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

back seat


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great! Love that you kept the back seats. More top notch work.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

interesting exhaust running to keep it above the frame...


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow thats Awesome....Great Builts.. Im 20 an my brother and i got hook on lowrider mags about 3 years back.. we been building everything on our owns too.
Your work inspired me to keep on going every day.. you dont see many lows in calgary here..

Wicked build Nice lookin 2 doh hoe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Planning on any sick interior comming soon???


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

nice


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Good job man. Looks nice!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Interior and exterior will eventually come. One step at a time, ya know.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 12 2009, 09:25 AM~14170615
> *The kinetiks work so well we started to sell them. I was skeptical at first, but after installing them on my own personal truck, then Derek's Lexus, now the Tahoe... I am really impressed. We did have one on the Tahoe that was low on charge and wouldn't allow the voltage to pass through it. I swapped it out for another one and everything is working great now. I have the battery I swapped out on the charger and we will see if it just needed a charge. If it is indeed bad, I already talked to Kinetik and they will take care of it "no questions asked" if it needs to be replaced. Awesome guys to work with. If you ever need any Kinetiks, hit us up.
> *


i hope this ain't a dumb question but they sell those batteries in a blem? i need 6 of them.if or not let me know some prices either way.let me know bro.thanks


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

pm'ing you


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jun 12 2009, 11:01 PM~14177594
> *yeah, the entire rocker and frame is one big drag block.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## phkntkn (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 25 2009, 07:19 PM~13688884
> *We will see how this one goes, then I will give you a price. Are you planning on driving it out from NY?
> *


PM me the price for the full job for this


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

this build is dope /if you like doing this and your not making money. post this on some other fourms. biz will come your way. i have the exact same truck im getting ready to bag it within the next short while. how long did it take total?


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

it took me 5 1/2 weeks, start to finish.


----------



## 89CaddyRyder (Jul 31, 2008)

sick build man!...n did i spot a featured mini in the background of one of those pix?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, that was my black Mazda. I have sold it though. It actually was shot for Street Trucks when I owned it also. It is coming out in the next issue (Dec. 09).


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thats fuckin badass


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

some pics with the interior, new 24" wheels and new heim steering.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

hats off to ya homie, that shit is sick :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks sick on the new wheels! Nice stereo setup too. House of Sound? Any plans for a color change?


----------



## artsar (Jun 10, 2009)

looks great on the 24s and that trunk set up is beautiful. Whats going on with the outside? different paint or anything?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The interior was done by All Day Fab and was wrapped by the interior shop. The plans for the outside paint is black with that orange accent. I guess you will have to wait to see.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 4 2010, 09:30 PM~16184981
> *The interior was done by All Day Fab and was wrapped by the interior shop. The plans for the outside paint is black with that orange accent. I guess you will have to wait to see.
> *


damn, turned out lookin badass, those 4's tuck real nice! I'll be waitin for the update pics when the color change goes down! :cheesy:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm not sure what this Baca guy does for a living, but apparently I'm in the wrong field!

Looks awesome.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 4 2010, 10:08 PM~16183797
> *hats off to ya homie, that shit is sick :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Jan 4 2010, 10:16 PM~16186632
> *I'm not sure what this Baca guy does for a living, but apparently I'm in the wrong field!
> 
> Looks awesome.
> *



Me too.


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of big wheels but this shit looks good. Nice fab work bro.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks great, I love the work you do!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

thats some bad ass work nice job


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL DONE


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------

